# 4" Chinese Rotary Table



## papermaker (Dec 22, 2013)

I got a 4" inch rotary table in a bunch of stuff I bought. It turns very stiff and the base where the indexing plate attaches rotates about a half turn in either direction when you turn the handle. Has anyone had one of these apart? 
 I took the table off yesterday. In order to get the table off you must rotate the above mentioned base as it acts like an eccentric and it rotates the worm gear out of the way so the table can be lifted. 
is this eccentric supposed to be pinned? I would like to get the table apart to clean out the old grease but I can't remove the worm gear. any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 22, 2013)

This will get you to the manual of the Grizzly 6" table. The 4" is the same just smaller.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Combination-Rotary-Table-6-/G1049

 "Billy G"


----------



## papermaker (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks! That was a really big help. What someone had done was loosen the screw that screw that secures the worm gear shaft housing . This allowed the eccentric to turn. I took the locking rod out and aligned the locking cams. All back together and works just as it should.


----------



## iron man (Dec 23, 2013)

Is the rotary table like this one??

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-H5940-Rotary-Table-rebuild?p=99640#post99640

 If so I also have a spread sheet I can send you for all the spacing, number of holes, Ect.  The spindle rotates out of the way so you can free wheel the table then you move it back into place till the gears mesh good and the little lever by the table locks it into place.   Ray


----------

